# Anyone try piracetum



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I have heard of some people overcoming their Dp/Dr with piracetum, anyone else have success with this or care to share any other natural supplement that really helps


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> I have heard of some people overcoming their Dp/Dr with piracetum, anyone else have success with this or care to share any other natural supplement that really helps


Hey sweet that you mentioned that! Ive been looking into that and am thinking about giving it a try. I dont know if anyone else's tried it and had any results. I hope someone can give us some feedback about it


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I have tried it and still take it from time to time. It's a nice supplement that does help with focus, memory, and mental clarity. It makes it easier to talk to people to at times too. It's great for those who doesn't sleep well and have foggy memory and focus because of the poor quality of sleep.

NOTE: Be sure to take it with Choline Citrate or Choline Bitatrate (one of them) to prevent headaches. It's a bit of a compensation for the potential headache side effect the Piracetam can have. Choline is produced naturally in the body, but people recommended just to be safe from headaches that you up you Choline levels a little bit more.

You can safely take 1 gram of each together every 8 hours. So about twice a day. Try it habitually (twice a day) for a week to really test it out and see if it helps you. It helps me, particularly with memory and mental clarity. It even helps with meditation. Now, I find I don't always need it and you'll probably feel the same way. I haven't really had it in months now and I'm just starting to try it out again. It's also very safe, non-addicting, and hard to overdose on. It has a very fast half-life (completely gone from your body in 8 hours in most cases). But some argue the positive effects can be lasting - especially in those with brain trauma or other mental disabilities/issues etc. Studies have shown Piracetam has a lot of promising results for all kinds of brain conditions. Many countries even prescribe the stuff for just that. It's unregulated and legal in many other countries, like the United States.

Also this particular breathing exercise has been doing me wonders the past few weeks now for some significant anti-anxiety effects:

1. Sit up straight. Exhale.

2. Inhale and, at the same time, relax the belly muscles. Feel as though the belly is filling with air.

3. After filling the belly, keep inhaling. Fill up the middle of your chest. Feel your chest and rib cage expand.

4. Hold the breath in for a moment, then begin to exhale as slowly as possible.

5. As the air is slowly let out, relax your chest and rib cage. Begin to pull your belly in to force out the remaining breath.

6. Close your eyes, and concentrate on your breathing.

7. Relax your face and mind.

8. Let everything go.

9. Do it for 10-15 reps (it's a workout) - in different times throughout the day (1-3 times a day).

This strengthens your lungs, increases their capacity, relieves stagnate air pockets, and basically improves your overall breathing throughout the day. It helps train your subconcious to do belly breaths when feeling tense which thus reduces the dp in the long run.

Do it before going to work, going to class, or going anywhere or facing anyone that sometimes involves stress and heavy anxiety. it will help

This also works great for low mood as well!
Just do it! Push yourself to atleast do 10 of the intense breaths and you'll feel it. Often times, I find this exercises can even give me a nice boost of relaxed confidence which is great for meeting new people or giving a presentation. It's all natural too, so there's no crash!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that was helpful! Thanks for all that info and the breathing exercises


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ivan. I am wondering why there are some legality issues over it though depending on the country? I am currently trying Vinpocitine as part of a formula, ever heard of this one? You seem to be well versed in supplements....thanks for sharing your knowledge with that and the breathing exercises are a really great suggestion! I will definitely try it.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I just ordered 90 Aniracetam tablets. Hope they work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I just ordered 90 Aniracetam tablets. Hope they work!


keep us posted please!! Where did you order yours from btw?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> keep us posted please!! Where did you order yours from btw?


http://www.mindnutrition.com/online_store/


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey wait, isn't piracetum and aniracetam drugs? At least that's what wikipedia said. How can you just "order" them?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

flat said:


> Hey wait, isn't piracetum and aniracetam drugs? At least that's what wikipedia said. How can you just "order" them?


They're drugs yes, but they're legal drugs.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Took my first dose of aniracetam earlier. Had it on an empty stomach and made me feel quite sick. Am thinking, next time I will take it with a meal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Took my first dose of aniracetam earlier. Had it on an empty stomach and made me feel quite sick. Am thinking, next time I will take it with a meal.


Did someone suggest for you to take it? Or did you just do your own research on it?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> Did someone suggest for you to take it? Or did you just do your own research on it?


Just my own research tbh. I will pretty much try anything to sort this mental fog.

I read that you need to take this chemical with Choline, so have ordered some of that and will try them both in combination.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Just so everyone knows whenever taking any racetam it's best to supplement with alpha GPC. Choline is a poor way to accommodate the acetylcholine that will be used by the racetam drug of choice. whereas alpha gpc will convert much faster and more completely.


----------

